# McIntosh MC4000M



## night_mirage (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey

I bought this amp lately and i want to know what sub's can i wire on a 5-6 channle

its 300x2

Can i wire 
2x D2
2x Svc 4ohm
1x D4
1x D2

Plz help


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

night_mirage said:


> Hey
> 
> I bought this amp lately and i want to know what sub's can i wire on a 5-6 channle
> 
> ...


uhhh, so yeah, uhhh get some funky pups


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

I think you should just sell the amp to me and then you won't have to worry about channels 5 and 6  . Night, I replied to your PM, check your inbox.


----------



## night_mirage (Oct 29, 2007)

thank you MACs

I will check it ,,


----------



## thazy2 (Feb 10, 2007)

You CAN NOT BRIDGE 5 & 6!

you will need to run two sub.


btw, I have 3&4 bridged to push one 10w7. Not bad just ok. Bought a MCC302 for piece of mind(600w 4ohms).


----------



## night_mirage (Oct 29, 2007)

i KNOW I can't bridge them , But we are talking about what sub's impedance can i wire on each channel 5-6 , 3-4 or 1-2

Does this AMP stable @ 2 ohm , Or 4ohm ?

It puts out more watts @ 4 or 2 ohm load ?


Regards,
Mahdi


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

night_mirage said:


> i KNOW I can't bridge them , But we are talking about what sub's impedance can i wire on each channel 5-6 , 3-4 or 1-2
> 
> Does this AMP stable @ 2 ohm , Or 4ohm ?
> 
> ...


I would say 4 ohm
But i wouldnt know...


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

The Owner's Manual for the 4000M specifies a load stability of 2 ohms.

It doesn't indicate which channels. However, the Service Manual shows 5 "legs" of paralleled power NPN's, and 5 "legs" of paralleled power PNP's in the output stages for channels 5 and 6. The NPN's are 2SD1975, and the PNP's are 2SB1317 (the newer McIntosh amps use different devices, but hey ... the 4000M is a decade old ) These are triple-darlington-driven devices (what McIntosh calls "3 stages of current gain". Strictly speaking, it's really a double-darlington, but i digress). And the power supply voltage for channels 5 & 6 is +/-58 volts.

Now i really need to find the datasheets for these output devices, to understand their current limits and safe operating areas. But, the newer MCC301M amplifier, which is certainly happy & rated driving a 2-ohm load, uses 6 legs of paralleled output devices (but different devices, as stated). So all things considered, i'd bet you're OK driving 2 ohm loads on channels 5 and 6.

If the amp gets unhappy, you'll probably know it before damage occurs ... you've got power guard, output current limiting (through a little local feedback right at the output stage), and 2 stages of thermal protection (fans, and internal power supply reduction).

My educated assessment : you should be OK with 2 ohm loads, and if not there's some good protection built-in


----------



## thazy2 (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes, it is 2ohm stable on all 6ch. The docs does not say much but i have tried it on two eights on 1&2/3&4 bridged. The amp has so much protection, it never gets hot. The only way i can see u toasting the amp is disabling power guard. Then again w/ three thermal stage protection, its going to be hard. Just do it! : )


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

I'd say that it only meets ultra-low (McIntosh) distortion specs with 4 ohms, but is "safe" driving 2 ohms.

They beefed-up the output stages a bit in the newer generations, to actually meet low distortion specs while driving 2 ohms.


----------



## thazy2 (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

thazy2 said:


>


nice find  thanks


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

night_mirage said:


> i KNOW I can't bridge them , But we are talking about what sub's impedance can i wire on each channel 5-6 , 3-4 or 1-2
> 
> Does this AMP stable @ 2 ohm , Or 4ohm ?
> 
> ...


I've ran mine at 2 ohm on channel 5 and 6 powering two JL 10w6V2's and with the Power Gaurd grounded. Absolutely no problems and as Thazy2 stated this thing never gets hot. I've never had any of my McIntosh amps over the years get hot and/or go into protection. My ears give up, long before the amps do. 

Naturally, the amp will put out more power at 2 ohms, but McIntosh firmly states DO NOT bridge any channels and then run a 2 ohm load.

I have used a MC431 in 3 channel to drive an old school JL 10w6 DVC, which were dual 6ohm voice coils. I ran the MC431 bridged at 3ohm, on channels 3&4 and it never shut down. I still have the amp today and it plays fine almost 10 years later.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

thazy2 said:


> 89 Honda CRX Si "Add salt to make it sweeter" http://www.thezcr.com/gallery/showga...e/1/ppuser/680


Thazy2, that is some serious hardware you've got in there(got to love the P9's). Isn't that CRX a little tail heavy with that MC4000M in the back  . We'll just call it necessary ballast.


----------



## night_mirage (Oct 29, 2007)

werewolf said:


> The Owner's Manual for the 4000M specifies a load stability of 2 ohms.
> 
> It doesn't indicate which channels. However, the Service Manual shows 5 "legs" of paralleled power NPN's, and 5 "legs" of paralleled power PNP's in the output stages for channels 5 and 6. The NPN's are 2SD1975, and the PNP's are 2SB1317 (the newer McIntosh amps use different devices, but hey ... the 4000M is a decade old ) These are triple-darlington-driven devices (what McIntosh calls "3 stages of current gain". Strictly speaking, it's really a double-darlington, but i digress). And the power supply voltage for channels 5 & 6 is +/-58 volts.
> 
> ...



*Alot of thanks man 
you helped me alot, I know this amp is old but i bought it very cheap and it was a great deal  *


----------



## night_mirage (Oct 29, 2007)

thazy2 said:


> Yes, it is 2ohm stable on all 6ch. The docs does not say much but i have tried it on two eights on 1&2/3&4 bridged. The amp has so much protection, it never gets hot. The only way i can see u toasting the amp is disabling power guard. Then again w/ three thermal stage protection, its going to be hard. Just do it! : )


*I'm ganna do it and i'm not going to worry about the damage, Its a grear amp build  *


----------



## night_mirage (Oct 29, 2007)

thazy2 said:


>


WooW , This is useful man, Thanks

I 'll attach a few PIC's for u guys


----------



## night_mirage (Oct 29, 2007)

MACS said:


> I've ran mine at 2 ohm on channel 5 and 6 powering two JL 10w6V2's and with the Power Gaurd grounded. Absolutely no problems and as Thazy2 stated this thing never gets hot. I've never had any of my McIntosh amps over the years get hot and/or go into protection. My ears give up, long before the amps do.
> 
> Naturally, the amp will put out more power at 2 ohms, but McIntosh firmly states DO NOT bridge any channels and then run a 2 ohm load.
> 
> I have used a MC431 in 3 channel to drive an old school JL 10w6 DVC, which were dual 6ohm voice coils. I ran the MC431 bridged at 3ohm, on channels 3&4 and it never shut down. I still have the amp today and it plays fine almost 10 years later.


*Thanks MACS
I hope u can re-send the last PM, because my all Messeges are gone  *


----------



## night_mirage (Oct 29, 2007)

this is the photos

last one is my young Bro, he was happy carrying the amp


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

night_mirage said:


> *Thanks MACS
> I hope u can re-send the last PM, because my all Messeges are gone  *


My recent PM's are missing, so I can't resend. Werewolf and Thazy2 pretty much already covered what I sent you in the PM. 

You really need to get ahold of a MC4000M manual. It would be very helpful in understanding the input, output, and crossover functions. I would think McIntosh would be willing to ship you one. It looks like you are missing the brushed aluminum end caps. You can buy them from McIntosh too.


----------



## night_mirage (Oct 29, 2007)

MACS said:


> My recent PM's are missing, so I can't resend. Werewolf and Thazy2 pretty much already covered what I sent you in the PM.
> 
> You really need to get ahold of a MC4000M manual. It would be very helpful in understanding the input, output, and crossover functions. I would think McIntosh would be willing to ship you one. It looks like you are missing the brushed aluminum end caps. You can buy them from McIntosh too.


thanks man and i agree with u, Werewolf , Thazy2 were really usefull , thanx guys

Also u re right The aluminum end caps are missing, I hope McIntosh will ship it 2 me , But before that i want from u the link u gave me before PM. 2 order the cap and the Manual.

Thanx again guys


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

night_mirage said:


> The aluminum end caps are missing, I hope McIntosh will ship it 2 me , But before that i want from u the link u gave me before PM. 2 order the cap and the Manual.
> 
> Thanx again guys


You need to call or email the McIntosh parts department. Here's the link:
http://www.mcintoshlabs.com/parts_service.aspx


----------



## Schwungy (Jul 29, 2011)

Hy

I'm looking for a Serice Manuel for MC4000m?
Has anyone of you and could send me the?

regards
Dirk


----------

